# Need advice on behind schedule pup.



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a 1 1/2 year old springer spaniel. My girlfriend got her for me last year and we are still in school. I had her out probably every other day in the field training her. But then school work really got heavy from this past January to present. I have time now, but i feel she is so far behind.

Where do i start having taken such a long break from training.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I suggest you go back and reintroduce the basics and follow a good training program.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Goosehunterdog said:


> I suggest you go back and reintroduce the basics and follow a good training program.


Yup. Start over. It'll go fast if she's been through it once.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I agree. I recommend though not putting your dog on a time table. Let you and your dog mature together as a team over time, rather than worrying about what your dog knows at one year, one and a half, two and three years. Work the yard basics, try to get her into some birds, read up on preventing gunshyness and take your dog hunting. Sooner than later you guys will be a bird bagging team. :beer:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I would not so much think that your pup is behind... work on the basics again and give her the opoortunity to hunt... if you can control her with the basics her genetics will give her the drive to figure it out. There is no magic bullet for "catching" a dog up.

All dogs also mature at different paces... don't be in a hurry to try and make a test dog out of her... you need to have some expectations set about what you want your dog to do and then go about getting her there. A solid "basics" training program will get you an obedient dog at the very least... and that is more than a lot of people can say... beyond that put her in situations to be successful.


----------

